# Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?



## Barschler (16. August 2007)

Bin auf diese "neue" Echolottechnologie gestoßen und frage mich was es auf sich hat? Humminbird bringt es mit den 997cx SI und [FONT=Verdana,]797 c2 SI neue Geräte auf den Markt die es ermöglichen sollen die Bodenstruktur und die ganze Unterwasserwelt wie auf einen ähnlichen Abzug darzustellen. Allerdings durch die Technischen Einschränkungen bis zu eine Tiefe von 45m und Seitlich 70m laut Hersteller. Recht viel für meine Begriffe. Was sagt ihr dazu bzw. habt ihr schon solche Geräte oder Erfahrungen damit? Mich interessiert fundiertes Grundwissen dazu bzw. Live-Erfahrungen damit. Bin Euch dankbar für die Antworten! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. August 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

diese Dinger sind geil, unglaublich genial, perfekt, super, 100%ig!

Aber Side Imaging funktioniert leider nur bis 40 Meter vernünftig. Und bewegte Dinge sind nicht so leicht zu erkennen, wie z.B. Fische. Bodenstrukturen sind natürlich die Stärke von der Technik.
Auch der Preis ist nicht ohne. Aber wir reden hier von der Zukunft des Echolotes.
Früher musste man für Side Imaging eine Art Torpedo hinter sich her schleppen und es war nur einseitig. Außerdem brauchte man ein Laptop zur Auswertung. 
Humminbird sind die Ersten, die "normale" Geräte entwickelt haben für den Endverbraucher.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Jirko (17. August 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...wird auf alle fälle sehr interessant für das fischen in unseren binnengewässern, auf der ostsee und eventuell auch in flachwasserbereichen norwegens. das 997er ist momentan (sicherlich) für viele noch zu preisintensiv aber ich denke das 797er könnte einschlagen. bin gespannt, wie die anderen anbieter reagieren werden... lowrance hinkt ja allgemein´n büschn hinterher und die jungs aus oklahoma sollten aufpassen, daß sie den zug für den "normaluser" nicht verpassen...

...praktische erfahrungen? nur her damit, interessiert mich selbst brennend #h


----------



## Barschler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Na? Hat denn niemand mehr solche Geräte? Brauche Hinweise....:a


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ich kann jetzt ein Side Imaging Gerät vorführen!

Ich habe gestern die Paderborner Feuerwehr unterstützt. Vor einer Woche ist ein Mann bei uns ertrunken nach dem Schützenfest. Trotz einwöchiger Suche mit einem 3000,00€ Lowrance LCX Echolot und Tauchern konnte er nicht gefunden worden. 

Gestern habe ich ein Side Imaging Echolot mitgebracht, das Gerät korrekt eingestellt und bedient. Nach 4 Stunden hatten wir ihn (Traurigerweise wirklich im See und nicht irgendwo anders lebendig).

Ich gehe jetzt nicht näher auf den Fund ein, aber das Gerät ist unglaublich. Wenn jemand Karpfen-, Raubfisch, Ost- oder Nordseeangler ist UND kann es sich leisten: Humminbird 797Si.

Ich bin sehr gerne bereit, dieses Gerät vorzuführen. Ich habe auch viele Bilder gemacht (Natürlich nur vom Display).
Schickt mir eine PN.











Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Torsk1 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@Echolotzentrum

Könntest du noch ein paar (größere) Displaybilder einstellen, damit ich mir darunter was vorstellen kann?

Danke

gerne auch als Pn oder Mail


----------



## emerles (25. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Mich würden auch ein paar Bilder interessieren.
Gerne auch als PN oder Mail.

Gruß

Emerles


----------



## Echolotzentrum (26. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

hier ein kleines Schmankerl.
Folgt dem Link.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c364_Infos-f-r-Feuerwehr-und-Polizei.html

Man sieht einen Taucher mit ausgstreckten Armen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Jirko (27. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...auch wenn der grund ansich sehr bedauerlich und traurig ist thomas, so ist dieser praxiseinsatz sehr beeindruckend! vielen dank für diese info #h


----------



## mipo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Schlimm das mit dem Ertunkenen. Aber das Echolot ist geil mal sparen vll kann ich mir auch eins kaufen.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

zum abgebildeten Grund möchte ich noch sagen: Der war flach ohne Ende. Total verschlampt ohne Steine oder anderes. Ich habe mich selbst gewundert. 
Normalerweise sieht man Steine, Felsen, Strukturen, Fische, Schwärme. Wir haben sogar Ölfässer gefunden. Karpfenangler würden für solch ein Bild töten und Raubfischangler sehen den einzelnen Fisch mit Umrissen an einer Steinkante.

Sehr geil. Sehr beeindruckend. Das leistet zur Zeit keine andere Technik.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss man für ein derartiges klares Bild doch in einer gleichmässigen Bewegung sein, oder? 

Und wenn man was erkennen kann, dann hat mans auch schon überfahren, das liegt also irgendwo hinter dem Boot. Man müsste das Objekt also eigentlich aus mindestens 3 verschiedenen Richtungen Überfahren und eine Dreieckspeilung vornehmen mit entsprechenden Berechnungen, um den exakten Koordinatenpunkt eines Unterwasserobjekts zu erfassen. Und selbst dann hat man noch ein Problem, weil die Objekte ja eigentlich seitlich vom Boot sind. Man also auch noch schätzen müsste, wie weit die seitlich jeweils sind.

Kann man nen Felsblock wo man diesen Fisch erkannt hat z.B. denn dann noch gezielt befischen? oder ist das immer noch ein Anwerfen auf gut glück?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

man kann auf den Meter/Dezimeter genau die Stelle wieder finden. Das ist ganz leicht, da ich den Abstand auf dem Gerät messen kann.
Außerdem kann ich mit einer Art Fadenkreuz die Stelle irgendwo auf dem Bildschirm markieren und er merkt sich die Koordinaten per GPS. Wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen: Ein normales Echolot macht ca 2-5 Meter Abdeckung am Grund. Das SideImaging macht ca 100 Meter in einem Abwasch !!!!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## raubangler (28. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte:
Wieso sind die Echolote in Deutschland so teuer???

Hier wird das Ding für 989,99 USD angeboten.
Das ist vermutlich noch nicht einmal der günstigste Händler.
War nur der erste bei Google......

Mal 0,7 sind somit 692,99 EUR.
Bei Schlageter sind es genau 1.000 EUR mehr.|bigeyes
Inkl. Akku allerdings, den aber wohl nur Schlauchbootkapitäne brauchen.

Kommt noch sooooviel Zoll darauf??


----------



## Echolotzentrum (29. September 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ich kann es fast schon nicht mehr hören. 
Ja, ja, es ist in Amerika günstiger. 
Ja, mich rufen die ganzen Kunden an, weil Ihre amerikanischen Geräte kaputt sind und sie nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen. 
Ja, man muss da noch Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer drauf bezahlen. Ja, die Geräte sind nicht identisch in den Punkten Display, GPS Funktionen und Prozessorleistung. Man kann nicht umstellen auf Meter und auf Celsius und die meisten Navionics Seekarten gehen eben nicht problemlos rein. Ach so: NIEMALS DEUTSCHE SPRACHE! 
Und man kann ein defektes Gerät auf eigene Kosten nach Amerika zurückschicken. Und diese Geräte haben noch nicht einmal eine CE Zertifizierung (dürfen also nicht weiterverkauft werden in Europa) und der Importeur hilft auch nicht weiter.

Geiz ist geil muss jeder selber entscheiden. 

Auch ist eine Diskussion hier nicht zu gewinnen, weil einige diese negative Erfahrung erst machen müssen (wenn sie auf eine Reklamation 6 Monate warten dürfen). 

Ich habe übrigens eine winzige Marge und muss mir dafür tierisch den Hintern aufreissen, inkl. Schulungen, Fortbildungen, Vorführgeräten, usw.

Außerdem ist in meinem Set eine ThinkBig Echolottasche (€69,00), ein Spezialakku(€39,00), ein hervorragendes Ladegerät(€39,00), eine Geberstange(€39,90), eine Onlineschulung(€49,90), eine detaillierte Einweisung, eine ServiceHotline (Unbezahlbar), eine DVD(€14,90), ein Tutorium und eine gute Beratung dabei. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## esoxmaster (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

also ich lebe noch in der klassischen Echolotwelt, mit Sendekegel und so. Daher habe ich noch etwas Schwierigkeiten beim Interpretieren der dargestellten Echolot-Screenshots.

Kann mir daher mal einer kurz erklären wie man das Gerät richtig liest?? Welchen Bereich stellt der dunkle Streifen in der Mitte dar? Und ist der graue Bereich der Grund zu den beiden Seiten?

Und mich würde auch interessieren, ob man bei dem Echolot auch erkennen/ablesen kann in welcher Tiefe und wie weit zur Seite sich lokalisierte Fische/Fischschwärme aufhalten. 

Apropos Fische, hab in einem Posting davor gelesen das Echolot hätte seine Stärke in der Grunddarstellung, jedoch wäre das Lokalisieren von Fischen nicht so gut möglich. Das ist doch dann eine deutliche Einschränkungen, oder?

Wenn das Ding jedoch den bisherigen Echos in Sachen Fischerkennung nicht nachstünde, dann wär das für mich der absolute Knaller... bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Preis noch weiter steigt, damit unsere Gewässer nicht noch leerer werden...|supergri

Schon mal danke für eure Erklärungen.

Gruß esoxmaster


----------



## Echolotzentrum (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ruf mich doch an unter 05255 934700. Ich kann dir alles genau erklären. 
Zum Thema Ortung einzelner Fische: Geil. Man kann genau erkennen, ob ein Fisch im Mittelwasser bei 3,5m rechts oder links steht. Das ist mit der normalen Technik niemals möglich.

Und da ein normales Echolot auch niemals die Bodenstruktur und die Position der Fische richtig anzeigt, ist das Sideimaging die einzige zukünftige Lösung.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hier stand unerwünschte Kritik


----------



## utzel (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann es fast schon nicht mehr hören.
> Ja, ja, es ist in Amerika günstiger. 1000 € weniger für das gleiche Gerät ist ja schon spottbillig
> ...


Und das soll 1000 € Mehrpreis rechtfertigen ???
Ich finde die Frage von raubangler schon berechtigt, also kein Grund gleich aus der Hose zu schnippen.
Ich kann es verstehen wenn sich einige hier mächtig verarscht vorkommen.
Für eine gute Beratung und einen guten Service gerade bei solchen Geräten bin ich auch gern bereit mehr zu bezahlen, aber es sollte doch im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## oknel (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

http://www.sideimaging.com/

mfg


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

für alle zum nachrechnen:

Humminbird ohne deutsche Sprache, ohne Meter und Celsius, OHNE deutsche Garantie, nur *6 Monate* amerikanische Garantie € 692,99
Versandkosten ? (das machen auch die Amerikaner nicht umsonst nach Deutschland)
Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer angeblich nur € 160,00 (hängt vom Zollbeamten ab. Kann mehr oder weniger sein)
ThinkBig Echolottasche € 69,90
Spezialakku € 39,90
Spezialladegerät € 39,90
Geberstange XL Wide € 39,90
Onlineschulung € 49,90
Servicehotline (Dort beantworten wir Fragen, die nicht in der Anleitung stehen)
Tutorium
DVD € 14,90
macht komplett € 1107,39.

Ich biete die Komplettversion für € 1692,00 an inkl. 0% Finanzierung, wobei ich die Zinsen für den Käufer übernehme. (Das macht Comford Card nicht umsonst) Oder Sie rufen mich an und bekommen dieses Set für € 1600,00.

Somit haben wir einen Preisunterschied von € 492,61!!! 
Das ist wirklich viel Geld, keine Frage. Aber erstens sind es nicht 1000,00€, wie hier sehr oft wiederholt wurde. Und zweitens bekommt man ein Gerät, was auch offiziell mit CE Zertifizierung hier verkauft und benutzt werden darf. 

Für Fragen : Tel. 05255 934700

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## raubangler (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ohne diesen ganzen zusätzlichen Schnickschnack (brauch' ich nicht) liegt Dein Barpreis somit bei 1345€?


----------



## BSZocher (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> ...... Und zweitens bekommt man ein Gerät, was auch offiziell mit CE Zertifizierung hier verkauft und benutzt werden darf.
> Thomas Schlageter



|kopfkrat Rein Interessehalber: Wer macht den Echolotkontrollen hinsichtlich CE Zertifizierung?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



BSZocher schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Rein Interessehalber: Wer macht den Echolotkontrollen hinsichtlich CE Zertifizierung?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung


----------



## BSZocher (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Die Frage bleibt:
Wer macht Kontrollen und/oder wer kann jemanden, der ein Gerät ohne CE hat/betreibt, belangen?


----------



## BSZocher (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



esoxmaster schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Apropos Fische, hab in einem Posting davor gelesen das Echolot hätte seine Stärke in der Grunddarstellung, jedoch wäre das Lokalisieren von Fischen nicht so gut möglich. Das ist doch dann eine deutliche Einschränkungen, oder?
> ......



Richtig.
SideScan wurde in den 60er Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts entwickelt. Sie dienen HAUPTSÄCHLICH zur genauen Darstellung des Meeresbodens. Eingesetzt werden SideScan zur Erstellung von Seekarten, in der Unterwasserarchologie und bei industriellen Anwendungen (Unterwasserkabel Verlegung, Bauvorbereitungen usw)
Mit einem derzeit technisch auf dem neusten Stand befindlichem Sidescan kann man die Nadel AUF DEM BODEN des Heuhaufens finden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



> Ohne diesen ganzen zusätzlichen Schnickschnack


Sollte man vielleicht mal google bemühen 

http://www.jachtelektronik.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=57_137&products_id=849

Hier stand unerwünschte Kritik

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

99% der Internetanbieter haben diese Geräte noch nie gesehen oder in der Hand gehalten. Versuchen Sie doch mal diese Geräte für diesen Preis wirklich zu bestellen?! Diese Diskussion hat es doch hier schon oft gegeben. Sehr oft.

Zum Thema Verzinsung: Sie versuchen krampfhaft etwas zu kritisieren, oder?
Ich mache einen guten Preis, wenn ich mit einem Kunden direkten Kontakt habe. Ein bisschen Spielraum muss man dem Händler immer eingestehen. Aber die Zinsen auszurechnen ist ja schon ein Knaller. Bleiben wir bitte bei einer sachlichen Diskussion. 
Ich stehe jedem sehr gerne Rede und Antwort und berate auch ehrlich. Nur dadurch bin einer der größten Anbieter Deutschland geworden. 

Rufen Sie mich doch an, wenn Sie eine gute Beratung wünschen und das richtige Echolot. 
Ich stelle mich sehr gerne jedem Vergleich. 
Und wenn Sie dann noch der Meinung sind, Sie würden das Gerät mit dem Service woanders günstiger bekommen, habe ich kein Problem damit. 

Tel. 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Kann man die Ergebnisse in den Computer einspeisen? Also dass man sich (Dank GPS Daten) im Prinzip das "gescannte" Gewässer 3D-mäßig auf'm Rechner sehe? 
Auch die Frage von raubangler wurde noch nicht geklart.


Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das Angeln noch viel Spaß bringt, wenn man aufm Bildschirm sieht "15m die Richtung ~3m Tief = dicker Fisch". Von daher sehe ich ehr den Vorteil, dass ich weiß wie und wo das Gewässer aussieht, vorrausgesetzt man kann zwischen Sand/Muscheln/Stein/Schlamm unterscheiden. Gerade unbekannte Gewässer kann man so sehr schnell kennen lernen.

Gerade für Feuerwehren oder Polizei ist ein solches Gerät interessant, wie schon dein Hinweis zur Unterwassersuche bestätigt. Für die lohnt sich sowas.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ich kann allen Interessierten das Angebot machen, mich im Büro anzurufen unter Tel. 05255 934700. 
Ich erkläre sehr gerne die Unterschiede und was alles möglich ist. 
Man muss ehrlicherweise auch sagen, dass ein Side Imaging Gerät nicht unbedingt das richtige Echolot für jeden ist. Es kann teilweise auch mit einfacheren Mitteln gearbeitet werden. Aber dafür muss man mit jedem Kunden individuell reden und wissen, wie es genau eingesetzt wird.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hier stand unerwünschte (und ziemlich Harte) Kritik


----------



## Achmin (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Der Thomas Schlageter hats schon nicht leicht.

Ich bin nicht verwandt mit ihm, habe auch sonst keinen Vorteil, wenn ich ihn hier verteidige. Er kennt mich nicht einmal.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es gerechtfertigt ist, nicht den absoluten, auf der Welt einzigartigen Niedrigstpreis nehmen zu können und zu müssen, wenn der Kunde vor dem Kauf sich informieren kann, welches Echolot für seine speziellen Bedüfnisse das geeignetste ist. 
Das ist auch Geld wert. Oder meint ihr, ein Mensch müßte sich mit Kunden den ganzen Tag über Echolote unterhalten, ohne was dafür zu bekommen???

Wenn ihr von etwas mehr Ahnung habt als jemand anderes, so helft ihr dem anderen vielleicht mal bei einer Frage, wenn ihr hilfsbereite und gut erzogene Menschen seid.

Aber doch nicht tagtäglich, und schon gar nicht, wenn ihr eure Brötchen damit verdienen müßt. 

Diese überall im Netz für alle möglichen Dinge zu findenden Kampfpreise, bei denen man Sachen per klick kauft und wenns dann da ist und bezahlt ist, mußt du sehen, wie du damit zurecht kommst - dieser Umstand führt zur Servicewüste Deutschland.
Das ist schlechter, als wenn ich auch später bei Unklarheiten, die es bei jedem neuen Echolot gibt, noch mal nachfragen kann.
Und wenn was kaputt geht, weiß ich, wo ich es hinschicken kann.

Deswegen ist es gut und wichtig, wenn es Händler gibt, die guten Service bieten.
Grüsse


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Mann, habt Ihr Probleme...............

Um was ich mich alles kümmern muss.........

Angebot inkl. des Zubehörpakets bei Bestellung übers Netz: 
1.692,00 EUR
12 x 141 Euro = 1.692,00 Euro
= für genau dieses Angebot bei Bestellung übers Netz also 0%

Das ist genau das was angeboten wurde.

Jeder der anruft, kriegt nach meiner Auskunft auch den Preis von 1.600 Euro und den auch zu 0% finanziert (nachweisbar, mehrmal schon so passiert!!), also mit einer Rate von: 
133,33 Euro (11 mal) und einer Rate von 133,34 Euro.

Solche Angebote kann man wahrnehmen (inkl Beratung etc.) oder es bleiben lassen oder in den Staaten oder sonstwo einkaufen (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83013 )

Immer auch dran denken: 
Es gibt keine "Umstellung" amerikanischer Geräte auf deutsche Menüführung!

Für alle Interessenten:
In Berlin und Paderborn gibts kostenlose Vorführungen (siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108728)

Zudem gibts das auch beim nächsten NorwegenEvent in Berlin.

Da kann sich dann jeder selber ein Bild vom Gerät, vom Echolotzentrum, von Thomas Schlageter persönlich und seiner Kompetenz und Beratung machen. 

Und wers nicht schafft, der kann ja beim Echolotzentrum anrufen und sich so ein Bild machen (was ja auch schon Kritikern hier angeboten wurde, die bisher davon leider keinen Gebrauch gemacht haben):
05255 - 934700


----------



## Achmin (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Während ich mein Posting vor diesem hier geklimpert habe, hat der Gerätefetischist eins geschrieben.

Holger, was ich von diesem Posting halte, habe ich Dir per pn geschickt.
Ist Dir aber bestimmt egal.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

recht intressant das teil, muss ich schon sagen, könnte mich auch für sowas erwärmen#6

die Preispolitik...
ich bin selbst jemand der oft und auch teure Sachen im Ausland kauft...
das betrifft aber in der regel lediglich Geräte/ Modelle die ich hier bei uns (EU) nicht bekomme. Mir ist ein Ansprechpartner im Falle einer rekla und bei Unklarheiten sehr viel wert. Was bringt mir das schönste Teil aus USA wenn ich 400€ spare, bei fragen keinen Ansprechpartner habe (das teil muss ja richtig eingestellt werden um die volle Leistung rauszukitzeln usw...), bei Schaden (nicht nur während der garantie!!!) das Ding wieder zurückschicken muss ohne Ersatz zu bekommen und ne Saison wieder darauf warten muss? Bei nem "örtl" Händler bekomme ich unter Umständen ein "Leih / Vorführgerät" für Lau in dieser zeit. (alles schon dagewesen und wirds auch immer wieder geben), ich finde die Motzerei nicht korrekt, wenn es einem nicht passt kann er kaufen wo er will
was den Zoll betrifft...
Thomas das hängt normalerweise nicht vom beamten ab, es sei denn er übersieht das gerät. es sind feste MWST Sätze und Zollsätze vorhanden und die müssen eingehalten werden. Diese "Gebühren" beziehen sich aber nicht nur auf den Kaufptreis des Gerätes sondern auch auf sonstige Kosten wie Porto und versicherun usw...
will heissen
Bsp gerät 1000€ versand 50€ Handling Charge 20€ Versicherun 10€ macht 1080€ gesamt, darauf werden dann die gebühren erhoben nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt...
was die Auskunftsfreudigkeit betrifft...
ist doch klar dass jemand wie Thomas der davon leben muss das nicht alles veröffentlicht, wäre er ja schön blöde, er will und muss ja verkaufen um zu Leben, der Kunde hat dann die Beratung und die kleinen Tips und tricks bei ihm mitgekauft, ist doch klar und für mich völlig verständlich......
dass er hier wirbt (meinetwegen auch aggressiv) ist doch auch nur logisch und legitim, er zahlt ja auch dafür hier Partner zu sein...
wen das stört der darf auch nicht bei Media markt und Co kaufen....
letztendlich steht es ja jedem frei wo er was wann wie einkauft, da brauch t man sich nicht aufzuregen, aber sich auch nicht über nen fehlkauf wundern, oder über falsch eingestellte geräte die dann weniger bringen als ein richtig eingestelltes gerät das nur die Hälfte gekostet hat....


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ja interessant ist es wirklich, aber die 1600€ hab ich nicht so eben mal über und auch die Rate ist für mich zu hoch.

Aber das komplette Angebot ist preislich vollkommen in Ordnung.
Runtergerechnet kostet nur das Echolot 1350€ - aus den Staaten sind es auch immerhin 1000$ dazu kommt noch Zoll+Steuer+Porto. Keine Ahnung wir hoch Zoll ist, aber 900€ kostet das auch alle male und da hat man nur die engliche Ausgabe. Nun denn 400€ sind echt viel Geld, aber dafür ist die Garantie/Sprache/Bedienungsanleitung leichter im Umgang. 

80€ für ein Akku und Ladegerät - da kann man echt nicht meckern. 

Echolotzentrum kriegst gleich ne PN.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Zoll und Gebühren liegen im Normalfall bei 23% des Gesamtpreises
dieser wiederum setzt sich wie oben geschrieben fogendermasen zusammen:
Gerätekosten + Versandkosten + Versicherung + handling Charges (wird nicht von jedem berechnet), auf diesen Gesamtbetrag wird dann Zoll und MWST erhoben.
die gilt für End/Privat-verbraucher, Händler weiß ich nicht wie sich das zusammensetzt.


was noch dazukommt...
wenn man Pech hat und das gerät wieder ins Amiland schicken muss, kann es passieren, dass man wieder Zoll löhnen muss wenn es zurückkommt...
Und von wegen das würd ich nicht machen, dann bekommt man das teil eben nicht ausgehändigt, so einfach ist das...


----------



## raubangler (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Nehmt mal ein wenig die Luft aus der Diskussion.
Meine Frage war, warum die Dinger in Deutschland so teuer sind und nicht speziell bei Schlageter.

Nach ein wenig Internetrecherche kann ich sagen, dass die hohen Preise in ganz Europa angesagt sind.
Auch in Nicht-EU-Ländern wie Russland (Also CE-freie Zone).

Die Japaner verkaufen ihre Unterhaltungselektronik in Europa oft unter den Preisen im Heimatmarkt und kassieren deshalb Strafzölle von der EU.
Die Amis machen es wohl umgekehrt.:r
Wird Zeit, dass die Japaner endlich Echolote herstellen.

Ansonsten hat mir Schlageter nur für das Gerät (ohne Schnickschnack) per PN einen Preis genannt, der im Vergleich OK ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nehmt mal ein wenig die Luft aus der Diskussion.
> Meine Frage war, warum die Dinger in Deutschland so teuer sind und nicht speziell bei Schlageter.
> 
> Nach ein wenig Internetrecherche kann ich sagen, dass die hohen Preise in ganz Europa angesagt sind.
> ...


 

hat ja nichts mit Schlageter zu tun, habe das allgemein gehalten, das betrifft nämlich auch Ruten, Rollen usw....
kenne diese Diskussion von anderen freds, wo immer gemotzt wird, die Deutschen Händler seien wesentl. teurr, wenn man mal alles zusammenzählt, ist es nämlich nicht so, klaro kann man den ein oder anderen € sparen, aber bei Schäden legt man den oft mehrfach wieder drauf deshalb sollte man sich nen Import gründlich überleen, auch wenn es auf den ersten Moment günstiger erscheint. Mehr wollte ich eigentl. gar nicht sagen....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@ Achmin
Nein, ist mir nicht egal, ich danke sogar für die Kritik. die absolut berechtigt ist. Ich hab selbst dreimal überlegt, ob ich das schreiben soll, oder besser die fresse halte.

@ Thomas


> = für genau dieses Angebot bei Bestellung übers Netz also 0%


Also beim Kredithai nen 10000€ Kredit aufnehmen, (zum Angebotspreis von: ) 12500€. Zurückzahlen in Raten a 12500/12= 1041,67 ergibt nach Deiner berechnungsweise auch nen Zins von 0% (Statt real 25...)
So rechne ich jede Finanzierung auf nen 0% zinssatz #h 
Merksatz für derartige Berechnungen:
Man muss nur den Barwert berechnen und den als Kreditsumme ausgeben. Funzt immer! |supergri

Hier stand auch unerwünschte Kritik und Belehrungen


----------



## utzel (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> .
> 
> 80€ für ein Akku und Ladegerät - da kann man echt nicht meckern.


Na Chrizzi dann schau mal hier, da bekommste den Akku und das Ladegerät für zusammen 31,90€... määähhhh:q


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade der Verbraucherzentrale in Dortmund gestellt, mit der IHK in Paderborn und unserem Rechtsanwalt gesprochen. Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.
0% Prozent sind 0% Prozent. 
Ob dies auf einen angegebenen Preis ist oder auf einen am Telefon reduzierten Hauspreis, das ist egal. Es entstehen keine versteckten Gebühren. Es wird nur der genannte Preis durch 12 Monate geteilt. Alle weiteren Gebühren werden von uns komplett übernommen.

Anonyme Kritik ist feige. nicht anrufen unter Vorwänden auch. Da haben andere mehr Rückgrat.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Edit: Ich war nicht gemeint, die Sache wurde per PN geklärt. Alles in bester Ordnung. Demnach ist mein Post wohl etwas daneben - sorry.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



> Anonyme Kritik ist feige. nicht anrufen unter Vorwänden auch


Kritik ist imo nie feige, ich bin absolut nicht anonym hier und nein, ich werde nicht anrufen, dafür brauch ich auch keinen Vorwand.

Imo ists eher Feige gewisse sachen unbedingt nichtöffentlich ausdiskutieren zu wollen.

Da ich hier aber eh auch keine Technischen Details und Fakten mehr erwarte, ist dieser Thread ab sofort für mich gestorben. Ich werd nicht mehr reinschauen. Macht Euer werbedings alleine. Viel Spass.

Just Gone
Holger


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

genau das habe ich erwartet. 

Man kann nicht alles schriftlich ausdiskutieren. 
Es kommt nämlich jedes mal zu einem neuen Missverständnis. Und das möchte ich vermeiden. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Moin!

Ähhh ging dat hier nicht um  Side Imaging?

Die Bilder sind echt klasse und wäre Paderborn nicht so weit wech 
würd ich glatt mal rumkommen und mit den Geräten rumspielen.

Wie sich jemand sein Gerät "besorgt" ist doch jedem 
seine Sache aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache.

Egal sollte ich im Lotto gewinnen oder sollten die Geräte
noch mal in Ottonormalpreise abrutschen bin ich sofort dabei :q


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Echolotzentrum ist irgendwann in Hamburg und Berlin bei ein paar Vorführungen. Musst mal bei ihn nachfragen wann er wo ist, vielleicht kannst du dir da ein solches Gerät anschauen.


----------



## emerles (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@Echolotzentrum
ich finde, dass "Side Imaging" ein sehr gutes Feature ist, um beispielsweise Binnenseen zu erkunden.
Habe ich bei diesem Gerät die Möglichkeit, den Bildschriminhalt zu speichern?

Versteht dieses Gerät auch kalibrierte Karten in einem anderen Format? Denn soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es von Navionics kaum Karten von deutschen Binnenseen. Genau das wäre ja optimal, wenn man Kartenmaterial einfach konvertieren oder einlesen könnte.

Grüße

Emerles


----------



## wintertyp (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo, eine Frage:

Wie kommt der Schatten in den Bildern zustande? Ich habe auf die Schnelle im Inet nichts dazu gefunden.
Nach meinem Verständnis müssen Quelle und Empfänger einen gewissen Abstand voneinander haben, sonst gibt es keinen Schlagschatten. (Wie beim Foto mit Blitz an der Kamera)
Der Geber ist aber nur ein kompaktes Teil, nehme ich an.

Für Aufklärung wäre ich echt dankbar.

wo


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hallo wintertyp #h

erst einmal nen herzliches willkommen hier im AB! ich wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns...


> Wie kommt der Schatten in den Bildern zustande?


die darstellung auf dem display ist "lediglich" eine "prozessorleistung" > die bzw. das reflektierte(n) echo(s) der seitlich abstrahlenden schwingerkegel und des standardkegels werden von der recheneinheit im echolot ausgewertet und das ergebnis wird dann visuell auf dem display dargestellt (grundlage: ultraschallwellenreflektion / zeit) #h


----------



## drehteufel (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo, 
worin liegen die Vorteile von Side Imaging? Nur in der breiteren Ausleuchtung bei flachem Wasser durch den großen Geberwinkel? Verschiedene Händler sagen verschiedene Dinge. Zwei rieten mir zu einem normalen humminbird 727, T. Schlageter zum 797 si. So weit, so gut, nur liegen ca. 800 Euro dazwischen.
Bekommt man dafür so viel Mehrleistung?


----------



## wintertyp (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Danke für den netten Empfang und die schnelle Antwort.


Jirko schrieb:


> ...
> die darstellung auf dem display ist "lediglich" eine "prozessorleistung"
> ...



Demnach ist das:
"...This shadow is not caused by light, but is actually the lack of sonar return because the object has already reflected the sonar energy..."
von der h_b_ site etwas irreführend.

Könnte man also sagen, der Schatten wird umso weiter vom Objekt weg gezeichnet, je größer der Laufzeitunterschied zwischen Echo1 vom Objekt (zB Ast) und Echo2 vom Hintergrund (zB Boden) ist, welche ja aufgrund der mäßigen Trennschärfe gleichzeitig empfangen werden?


wo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss man für ein derartiges klares Bild doch in einer gleichmässigen Bewegung sein, oder?
> 
> Und wenn man was erkennen kann, dann hat mans auch schon überfahren, das liegt also irgendwo hinter dem Boot. Man müsste das Objekt also eigentlich aus mindestens 3 verschiedenen Richtungen Überfahren und eine Dreieckspeilung vornehmen mit entsprechenden Berechnungen, um den exakten Koordinatenpunkt eines Unterwasserobjekts zu erfassen. Und selbst dann hat man noch ein Problem, weil die Objekte ja eigentlich seitlich vom Boot sind. Man also auch noch schätzen müsste, wie weit die seitlich jeweils sind.


Holger, genauso sehe ich das auch. Gründe:

Ich hatte mit meinem Vater für die Bootsangelei in Schweden 1995 den Hummingsbird Wide 3D gekauft - damals der letzte Schrei für knapp unter 1000 DM, der auch so herrliche Unterwasserkarten in 3D plottete und Fisch mit ID und Größe anzeigte usw. 
Letzlich hat sich das als eine sehr überflüssige und störende und fangvermindernde Spielerei rausgestellt: 

Man schaut aufs Display und interpretiert die Bilder und ist damit mehr beschäftigt als mit allem anderen. Gar noch der Fischalarm. |rolleyes
Ich habe mich hinterher geärgert, nicht einen einfachen billigen mit 1. Tiefenmessung und 2. Grunddichteanalyse genommen zu haben - das reicht nämlich allermeist und ist das wichtigste - nachher wurde nur noch nach Tiefe gefahren.
Die Karte baut man eh selber im Kopf auf und fängt, oder eben nicht. :g

Das war das simple Schleppen vom Boot auf Raubfische.

Wer am Echolot mehr Spaß hat oder spezielle Bedürfnisse wie das absuchen großer Flächen hat - alles klar, da ist es ein Gewinn! #6


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung gesammelt mit den Side Imaging Geräten.
Diese Geräte funktionieren genauso perfekt, wie die Werbung es suggeriert. Man kann sogar auf den Meter genau Dinge orten und räumlich zuorten und mit GPS dann anfahren (z.B. ein einzelner Felsen 70 Meter links mit einem Fisch davor!!). Der Vergleich mit einer 10 Jahre alten Technik, die bis heute nicht korrekt funktioniert, hinkt ein wenig.
Ich kann nur jedem anbieten, solch ein Gerät mal bei einer Probefahrt zu testen. Danach ist jegliche Kritik verschwunden und man fragt sich, warum man im Gewässer bis 40 Meter überhaupt noch ein normales Echolot benutzt. "Normale" Echolote kauft wegen des Preises und vielleicht wegen einer anderen Nutzung (z.B Norwegen).

Thomas


----------



## Jirko (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hallo wintertyp #h

der schatten wird doch nur als solcher dargestellt um den nutzer zu signalisieren, daß sich dort ein unterwasserhindernis befindet... die form und die entfernung vom boot wird vom display nach auswertung der reflektierten ultraschallwellen dargestellt, ist also ne reine rechenleistung des echolotes... #h

PS: rein praktisch kann dir thomas aber sicherlich weitaus besseren input liefern, da ich mit den neuen humminbirdloten noch nicht gefischt habe... wenn du in der nähe von berlin wohnst und am 16.02.08 zeit und lust hast, dann komm doch einfach zum norwegentreffen... thomas ist dann auch vor ort und kann das lot dann mal vorführen #h


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hi
Die breite Masse wird erst angesprochen wenn der Preis sinkt,und wenn es Geräte um die 500-1000€ gibt mit der Side Technik,dann wird auch die Nachfrage steigen aber das große Gerät kostet ja um die 2600€ das kleine noch 1600€ das ist für viele Angler viel Geld.

Und in ein paar Monaten Jahren werden die Preise auch sinken.Solange bleib ich bei meinem Lms 520c und das x135 hab ich auch noch.Und solange das große Side... Gerät noch über 1500€ kostet warte ich noch.lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit einer 10 Jahre alten Technik, die bis heute nicht korrekt funktioniert, hinkt ein wenig.


Die Technik war aber auch von Humminbird. 
Wobei das Gerät sich als sehr robust und letztlich leicht bedienbar erwies, und 12 Jahre Einsatz sind auch nicht ohne. Das Montagezubehör selbst zu bauen, umzubauen und passend zu erweitern hat nicht unerheblich Zeit und Nerven verschlungen, was perfektes zu kaufen ist da nur klasse! #6

Der wichtigste Punkt für mich aber wäre: zeichnet das Gerät alle gemessenen Daten auf (bei entsprechendem Modus), verbunden mit möglichst genauer GPS-Position (1/2m, 10cm?) und erlaubt es hinterher ohne Betrieb des Echolot-Senders oder noch wichtiger in Voraussicht anzufahren? Also kein Rückwärtstunnel sondern einen Vorwärtstunnel rechnerisch aus dem Speicher darzustellen. 
Das wäre nämlich zum Schleppen (Süßwasser, Hecht) extrem klasse! 
Mit ca. 3MB Datenspeicher pro Hektar bei 10cm Kartenraster wäre das inzwischen ja locker für 100 und mehr Hektar speicherbar.


----------



## Hulk16 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo zusammen, wenn ist die Beiträge hier zum Side Imaging lese, bringt mich das nicht so wirklich bei meinem geplanten Kauf weiter.
Bringt Side Imaging etwas um jetzt im Winter den tief (15m) und sehr ruhig stehenden Fisch zu orten.
Welches Gerät bietet mir die besten Eingenschaften zur Fisch und Strukturerkennung in Talsperren.
Eine andere Überlegung von mir ist es eine Unterwasserkamera vom Boot einzusetzen, um mal einen genauen Eindruck davon zu bekommen was sich da mit dem Fisch unter meinem Boot so abspielt.
Kann man zwischen diesen beiden Techniken überhaupt eine Gemeinsamkeit sehen?
Auf den Bildern der Humminbird Echolote auf deren Homepage war ja kaum Fisch zu sehen, deswegen möchte ich mich vor dem Kauf doch gerne noch ein paar Infos zum Bezug auf die Fischerkennung.
Ob ihr da ein paar Tips für mich habt? #h


----------



## Jirko (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...wenn man diesen thread hier mal verfolgt und manche postings verinnerlicht stellt man sich unweigerlich die frage, wie wir früher unsere fische gefangen haben |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## Hulk16 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...wenn man diesen thread hier mal verfolgt und manche postings verinnerlicht stellt man sich unweigerlich die frage, wie wir früher unsere fische gefangen haben |kopfkrat  #h


 
Die Frage habe ich mir schon oft gestellt, aber man kann die Zeit leider nicht zurückstellen.
Da der Fortschritt im Punkto Technik sich so rasant weiterentwickelt hat, kann man halt lernen, wie die Fische sich in ihrem Lebensraum verhalten.
Daran erkenne ich nichts Schlechtes, wenn ich z.B. auf dem Monitor sehen kann wie die Raubfische auf den jeweiligen Köder ansprechen, ja dann kann ich mir ein schnell ein Urteil bilden ob die Werbung im Bezug zur Fängigkeit hält was sie verspricht.
Wenn ich mir meine Kunstködersammlung so anschaue, dann frage ich mich auch manchmal ob sie die Euronen wirklich Wert war.
Da ist doch der Preis für so eine Unterwasserkamera oder ein gutes Echolot nur wie ein Tropfen auf einen heißen Stein.
Daher denke ich, mit so einer Technik kann ich auf der anderen Seite bei den Kunstköder einiges an Euronen einsparen.
Nur kritisch wird der Einsatz solcher Technik wohl bei hemmungslosen Fleischmachern.
Dazu zähle ich bestimmt nicht, daher habe ich halt keine Bedenken solche Technik zu verwenden.

Aber die Frage stellt sich für mich immer noch, welches Echolot der 7 oder 9er Serie mit Side Imaging bietet für das Talsperrenangeln den besten Komfort.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hier wird viel um Preise und Beding7ungen genölt. Ist mir eigentlich nicht wichtig. Es zählen, Service, Service und nochmal... Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert:
Sind natürlich tolle Bildchen. Nur ich vertraue ihnen nicht. Diese kleinen Geräte interpretieren Meßwerte. Das an dem angezeigten ortr irgendwas ist, mag schon sein. Nur was es ist, kann kein Gerät zu 100% messen. Auch die nicht angezeigten Fische wird es geben.
Warum gibt eigentlich die Marine soviel Knete für die Entdeckung von vergleichsweise riesigen U-Booten aus, wenn es hier geniale Teile gibt, die noch den Fisch in der Pfanne des
Smutje orten können???


----------



## drehteufel (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo Freunde, 
ich habe mir jetzt ein 797si geordert und warte nun jeden Tag darauf, damit ich es unbedingt in diesem Jahr noch testen kann. Bis jetzt ist von Eis auf unserem See weit und breit keine Spur und ich freue mich sehr, dass ich nun endlich nicht mehr im Trüben fischen werde, sondern gezielt Hotspots anfahre und beangle.
Der See ist ca. 5-6qkm groß und zwischen 3 und 10 Metern tief. Ich glaube, dafür ist das Gerät ideal.


----------



## sack (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Wo hast du das Gerät gekauf?


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Beim Thomas Schlageter.
Habe lange hin- und herüberlegt, ob es denn dieses Gerät sein muss. Wollte aber auf jeden Fall ein Farbgerät mit GPS und Plotter, außerdem war ein breiter Geberwinkel wichtig, da mein Gewässer flach ist. Kam also Quadra-Beam oder Side Imaging in Frage. Und ein 787 mit entsprechendem Geber kostet dann auch über 900 Euro, der unterschied war also nicht mehr sooo groß...
Habe viel herumtelefoniert mit allen möglichen Händlern, die Echolote vertreiben. Ein paar waren dabei, da hätte man das Gerät etwas günstiger bekommen. Nur machte sich bei mir bei *sämtlichen* Telefonaten der Eindruck breit, als wüssten die Händler nicht, wovon sie sprechen, bzw. sie redeten mir nach dem Mund.
Das empfand ich als keine kompetente Beratung und bin dann letztlich doch beim Echolotzentrum gelandet. Jetzt warte ich jeden Tag auf das Gerät...will endlich testen.


----------



## McRip (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Bin gespannt, was du davon hälst. #h

Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas skeptisch wie man bis zu 140m seitliche Gesamtabdeckung auf nem 320er breiten Schirm darstellen möchte. Da ist ein Pixel ja schon 0,4375m... Ok man kann zoomen und muss ja nicht die jeweils 70m mitnehmen, aber macht das Sinn? Mir fehlt da leider auch noch die Erfahrung. #q Das 997er wiederum hat keine 640 vertical sondern nur 480v und vom neuen 1197er, wo endlich fast alles stimmen soll (immerhin 600v), hört man in DE ja leider immer noch nichts... :c

Berichte bitte mal |wavey:
Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem Teil :vik:


----------



## drehteufel (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Die Größe des Bereichs der seitlichen Abtastung hängt meines Wissens auch von der Wassertiefe ab, ich glaube kaum, dass ich bei 5m Wassertiefe jeweils 70m nach rechts und links schauen kann. Aber ich lasse mich überraschen, immerhin hat Herr Schlageter auf Grund meines längeren Zögerns sozusagen eine Zufriedenheitsgarantie gegeben und darauf werde ich ggf. zurück kommen...|rolleyes


----------



## Starcraft (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,
ich verfolge die Beiträge über Echolote sehr genau, was ich nicht verstehe ,ist die ewige 
Diskusion ,in Amerika billiger , der verdient sich eine goldene Nase ,warum so teuer ?
Komisch viele bieten an , alle Preise annähernd gleich , nur wenn man wirlich beraten werden will , kommen einige Verkäufer ins Stottern.
Es gibt wenig Informationen über dieses Side Imaging Gerät,meine Erwartungshaltung ist groß,also kaufe ich da wo Kompetenz und Erfahrung rüberkommt .
Ich habe ebenfalls bei Schlageter bestellt und warte auf mein Gerät. Eins ist sicher ich habe jetzt schon das Gefühl mit meinen Fragen nicht alleine gelassen zu werden.Bei einem so komplexen Gerät werden in der Handhabung garantiert Schwierigkeiten auftauchen,
und da braucht man auch nach vollzogenem Kauf und Geldeingang evtl. einen Ansprechpartner.
Nach allen Gesprächen die ich  schon mit Herrn Schlageter geführt habe, wurden mir 
alle Fragen sehr gut erklärt . Und das ist nicht überall so!
Was soll ich mit einem tollen Klavier wenn ich nur drei Tasten spielen kann ,und die anderen 
mir keiner erklärt.

Geiz ist geil,oder doch nich!!!

Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## McRip (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

*Erstmal viel Spaß mit dem Teil, es wäre schön, auch deinen Eindruck hier zu lesen. #h*

Was ich noch gerne ergänzen würde:

In einschlägigen Foren wird dir durchaus geholfen, wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist und dort gibt es auch etwas mehr Infos und Bilder als auf den offiziellen Seiten. Eine Beratung/Hotline kann meiner Meinung nach auch kein Forum ersetzen, wo ein paar mehr verrückte Leute unterwegs sind. 

Ich trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken ein SI-Gerät zu kaufen, aber die Beratung vom zitierten Händler hat auch Schwächen. Nämlich, dass er zu gerne telefoniert als Mails schreibt. Kompetent ist er ohne Zweifel! Ich halte mich trotzdem bei ihm zurück. Werde ihn mal bei Gelegenheit im Laden besuchen, vielleicht bekomme ich dann einen positiven Eindruck... #6
Ich habe bei ihm noch nie was gekauft, weil ich per Mail noch nie erfüllende Antworten auf meine Fragen (zu verschiedenen Themen) bekommen habe. #q
Einen anderen kompetenten Händler für SideImaging-Produkte kenne ich leider auch noch nicht. #c 
Bei anderen Produkten hatte ich da mehr Glück. |rolleyes

Und wegen dem USA/DE Streit. Entscheidend ist nicht nur der Service und Preis, sondern auch die Features. Und solange die amerikanischen Geräte Probleme mit deutschen Maps machen, sind sie schlechter.  Das sollte man in die vermeintliche Ersparniss einrechnen. #d

BTW: 
Ist die Anleitung bei deutschen Geräten eigentlich auch deutsch, oder nur die Menüführung?
Bietet Herr Schlageter auch spezielle Side-Imaging-Lehrgänge/Schulungen an?

Mich würde wirklich interessieren, ob eure hohe Erwartungshaltung von der Technik erfüllt worden ist. |wavey:


----------



## Hulk16 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich werde die Tage wohl ein Gerät der 9er Serie vorgestellt bekommen, aber ich habe da noch etwas Mißtrauen, ist Side Imaging eine Technik um auch den Fisch zu lokalisieren......
Eines ist auch klar, ich kaufe nicht mal schnell für 2000-3000 Euro ein Echolot was nicht die neue Technik bringt die mir wichtig ist, das ist halt den Fisch zu orten.
Mal sehen ob ich das Echolot mal testen darf, dann steht dem Kauf nichts im Wege und ich habe das Gefühl nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen.


----------



## McRip (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage wohl ein Gerät der 9er Serie vorgestellt bekommen, aber ich habe da noch etwas Mißtrauen, ist Side Imaging eine Technik um auch den Fisch zu lokalisieren......
> Eines ist auch klar, ich kaufe nicht mal schnell für 2000-3000 Euro ein Echolot was nicht die neue Technik bringt die mir wichtig ist, das ist halt den Fisch zu orten.
> Mal sehen ob ich das Echolot mal testen darf, dann steht dem Kauf nichts im Wege und ich habe das Gefühl nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen.



Welcher Händler denn? Viel Spaß & Erfolg auch dir! #h


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

nabend mcrip #h


> In einschlägigen Foren wird dir durchaus geholfen, wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist und dort gibt es auch etwas mehr Infos und Bilder als auf den offiziellen Seiten


könntest du, wenn´s keine großen umstände macht, ein paar links hier reinsetzen? wäre verdammt toll von dir und schonemal meinen herzlichen dank im vorab #6 #h


----------



## Hulk16 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Das kann ich dir gerne sagen wenn der Kauf zustande kommt.
Da muß ich mir wie gesagt sicher sein, das dieses Echolot meine Erwartungen erfüllt.
Leider gibt es ja nur wenige Bilder von Gewässerstrukturen und noch weniger Bilder mit Fischen auf dem Display.
So ein kurzes Video wo ich so ein Echolot mit Side Imaging Technik begutachten kann wäre sehr wünschenwert.
Daher kann mich halt nur ein Test von der Technik und somit zum Kauf überzeugen........


----------



## McRip (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Jirko schrieb:


> nabend mcrip #h
> 
> könntest du, wenn´s keine großen umstände macht, ein paar links hier reinsetzen? wäre verdammt toll von dir und schonemal meinen herzlichen dank im vorab #6 #h



Dachte ich darf nicht ausm Forum verlinken. 
Hier was zu lesen: http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...schaixxe, eigentlich wollt ich fußball guggen ... bin schon seit gut einer stunde am stöbern - wirklich nen klasse link mcrip... besten dank dafür #6... besonders die kategorisierten bilder sind phantastisch und praxisnah beschrieben - fulminant #h


----------



## McRip (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Danke #6, keine Ursache. #h 
Habe, als ich das Forum gefunden habe, auch die halbe Nacht bis halb vier Uhr morgens gelesen. 
Als ich bei der Boing war dachte ich, völlig irre, aber als ich dann noch auf den Deutschen gestoßen bin, der das Teil in seinem U-Boot verbaut und damit gezielt Wracks sucht, war ich hin und weg. 
Aber wie sich das Teil nun wirklich beim Angeln in der Praxis schlägt, weiß ich immernoch nicht. #q:c


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...jooo und ich bin grad auf nen posting gestoßen in welchem ich erfahren habe, daß in der nähe von berlin in nem see nen bomber liegt |uhoh: :m... die jungs wussten davon, haben mit nem 997er den see abgegrast und das wrack gefunden... sind dann tauchen gegangen und haben sich davon überzeugt - völlig irre... muss mich jetzt erschtemal anmelden und den TE ne PN zusenden mit der bitte, mir diesen spot zu verraten... da steckt bestümmt ne digge pikebüchse drin - sabbersabber  #h


----------



## McRip (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

:vik:


Hätte nochmal eine Frage in die Runde an die Leute die das 797er bestellt/gekauft haben. Ist es das Alte mit externer Antenne oder schon das Neue mit interner Antenne. ;+


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Kritik gelesen, ich würde nicht gerne Mails beantworten.
Warum?
Weil die Fragen zu dieser Technik sehr speziell sind und nicht in eine Mail passen. Wie lange oder wie viele Seiten soll ich schreiben um alle Fragen zu beantworten? 
Hier in diesem Bereich im Board sind jetzt schon 6 Seiten vollgeschrieben ohne alle Fragen angeschnitten zu haben. Sämtliche Fragen hier könnte man in einem Telefongespräch in 5 Minuten klären!

Außerdem habe ich den Fall gehabt, dass sich ein Kunde hat mehrmals beraten lassen. Per Mail (ganz viel) und Telefon. Das waren ca 3 Stunden Zeit. Gestern ruft er an und erzählt ganz stolz, er habe sein Gerät in Amerika gekauft. Und dann noch ein Falsches, was für ihn überhaupt nicht nutzbar ist. 

Ich habe gestern im Spiegel einen sehr guten Leserbrief gesehen zum Thema " Schöne neue Konsumentenwelt" : " ..., dass die Mehrheit der Menschen für erbrachte Dienstleistungen kaum noch Anerkennung zollt."

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo Thomas,

ich kann dich gut verstehen. Habe solche und ähnliche Fälle auch schon oft gehört. Geiz ist sooo geil, das es irgendwann soweit kommen wird, dass wir unsere Köder und Angelscheine
wahrscheinlich auch schicken lassen müssen. Immer schön den Service für lau anmahnen und dann dort kaufen, wo der service nicht zu buche schlägt.


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hi
Unter Side Imaging in Action kann man sich 3 Videos ansehen.lg


http://www.sideimaging.com/


----------



## Starcraft (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo, 
danke für deinen Hinweis .
Ich habe mir die Videos angesehen,und heute erfahren ,daß mein Gerät verschickt wurde ,mit etwas Glück kann ich es zum Wochenende einsetzen.
Ich konnte vorher schon eine Gebrauchsanleitung mit *Bildern einsehen,aber diese Bilder  und Videos sind einzigartig.*
*Wenn das Gerät wirklich so tolle Unterwasserbilder macht , können wir die Angel zu *
*Hause lassen und nur noch Fernsehen gucken .*

*Danke für diese*
* Information.*


----------



## McRip (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@ Echolotzentrum / Thomas Schlageter
Ich zolle guter Beratung durchaus Respekt und verstehe auch ihr Anliegen im beispielhaft zitierten Fall. Sie sagen mir, was ich wissen möchte und ich kaufe bei ihnen, wenn sie haben, was ich möchte. Über den Preis kann man immer noch reden.
Wie gesagt, ich komme mal vorbei. Wenn schon reden, dann möchte ich es auch gleich sehen. Ich mag keine telefonische Beratung. Haben sie Instant Messaging in Planung oder kein Interesse daran?

@ Starcraft
war die original Herstellerseite www.sideimaging.com noch nicht bekannt? Da sind natürlich auch Videos... Ich empfehle auch nochmal den Foren-Link auf der vorherigen Seite von mir. Ist die ideale Ergänzung zu www.sideimaging.com, denn die original Herstellerseiten sind nicht gerade auf dem neuesten Stand (siehe 797c2*i* und 1197c).


----------



## Starcraft (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,
es ist so weit mein 797 Echolot ist gestern gekommen und wurde von mir direkt ins Boot installiert.
Ich werde am Sonntag meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät machen können .
Der Einbau war easy und die Verarbeitung der Anschlüsse und des Gerätes selbst sehr viel versprechend .

Ich habe das Gerät bei Echolot Thomas Schlageter gekauft,nach Rücksprache mit mir hat er das Gerät auf meine Wüsche vorinstalliert,ein Service den mir nicht jeder angeboten hat.
Für Rückfragen auf dem Wasser stellte er mir seine private Handynr.zur Verfügung ,ich glaube hier wird Service großgeschrieben.

Bis jetzt bin ich guten Mutes und freue mich aufs Wochenende .


Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein.


----------



## drehteufel (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Mein 797er ist auch da, werde morgen die Geberstange bauen und dann sofort aufs Wasser damit.
Die ersten Eindrücke im Simulationsmode sind: Geil, geil, geil...und ich glaube, da wird nur ein winziger Bruchteil von dem sichtbar, was das Gerät wirklich kann. Bin sowas von gespannt und werde natürlich berichten.


----------



## Starcraft (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,
habe am Sonntag mein Echolot 797 ausprobiert.
Ich kann euch sagen der Kauf hat sich gelohnt .
Die Bedienung geht in großen und Ganzen mit 2-3 Tasten wenn die Voreinstellung gemacht wurde . Wir haben das Gerät eingeschaltet und konnten auf dem Bildschirm die Konturen des Gewässergrundes wirklich deutlich sehen.Markante Punkte haben wie mit dem Kuror markiert un das GPS System hat uns dann Zentimetergenau zu diesem Punkt geleitet .Wahnsinn !!
Wir haben längst noch nicht alle Raffinessen ausprobieren können. Das Gerät hat alle überzeugt.
Wir heben keine Kartendaten installiert,aber die im Gerät befindlichen Gewässer Konturen reichen uns völlig .
Es macht einfach Spaß .
Bitte gebt eure Erfahrungen weiter .

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Jirko (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

glückwünsch zum neuen lot starcraft #6 und besten dank für deinen kurzen input #h


----------



## McRip (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Da schließe ich mich an! #h

Wie ist die Auflösung? Reichen die 320h?


----------



## Starcraft (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

zur Auflösung ist folgenes zu sagen ,ich habe beim ersten Probelauf eine Wasserbreite rechts und links auf 45 m eingestellt. Man kann den den Boden trotdem erkennen erst später bin ich darauf gestoßen, daß man das Gerät auch umschalten kann und dann  z.b nur die rechte Seite bei voller Sendeleistung abzutasten . Die Auflösung ist dann super.
Ihr werdet begeistert sein. Keine Mogelpackung .
Leider muß ich jetzt in den Urlaub fliegen ,ohne mein Echolot.

Wir sind alle Verrückt!!!

Petri Heil und Viel Spaß.


----------



## drehteufel (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich konnte mein Gerät gestern kurz testen, leider war ich mehr damit beschäftigt, meine Geberstange zu fixieren, was mehr oder weniger schlecht klappte.
Dann jedoch sah ich beeindruckende Bilder, nie vermutete Gräben in meinem Gewässer und Gruppen von weit entfernten größeren Fischen, die ich mit dem normalen Geberkegel nie und nimmer gesehen hätte, jedenfalls nicht, ohne direkt drüber zu fahren.
Sieht vielversprechend aus...


----------



## Starcraft (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,
jetzt mußt du mal nur den Bereich rechts oder links scannen,

du wirst dich wundern.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## McRip (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,
hört sich ja gut an - alle scheinen zufrieden! #6

Zum Verständnis: Warum sollte man nur eine Seite scannen? Wegen der Leistung oder dem Bildschirm? #c

Viel Erfolg und Spaß damit


----------



## Starcraft (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

dadurch wird der Bildschirm und die Auflösung größer,ich glaube die komplette Leistung geht dann auf diese Seite ,sogar kleinigkeiten werden dann noch Sichtbar.

Frohe Weihnachten .


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Gabs das ganze nicht schon mal von "Apelco"? War mir damals leider zu teuer. Hat sich aber anscheinend nich tdurchgesetzt.


----------



## Fishzilla (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo und meine Glückwünsche an den neuen Echolotbesitzern.
Was ich an den Geräten nicht verstehe, sind folgenden Sachen.
Ihr scheibt immer von den Linken und Rechten Lotsektoren.
Müssen dann zwei Geber am Heck installiert werden? Werden die wie herkömmliche Geber angebracht?
Die Lotbilder stehen Lotrecht, das heißt, ich müsste immer meinen Kopf zu Seite drehen um den Gewässergrund zu sehen? Habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Kann das Lot beide Sektoren bündel, um dann tiefer zu loten?
Könnt ihr bei passender Gelegenheit mal Bilder von euren Lots und deren Anzeigen einstellen, würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Hallo und meine Glückwünsche an den neuen Echolotbesitzern.
> Was ich an den Geräten nicht verstehe, sind folgenden Sachen.
> Ihr scheibt immer von den Linken und Rechten Lotsektoren.
> Müssen dann zwei Geber am Heck installiert werden? Werden die wie herkömmliche Geber angebracht?
> ...


 

hi guck mal weiter unten Post 80 da ist die Seite mit Videos usw.lg


----------



## Fishzilla (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



gründler schrieb:


> hi guck mal weiter unten Post 80 da ist die Seite mit Videos usw.lg



Ja danke.
Leider hat mein PC keine Lautsprecher, hätte eh das Englische total fehlinterpretiert und beantwortet somit nicht meine Fragen.
Hat das Lot zumindest eine Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch?|bigeyes
Wenn nicht, kommt so ein Gerät für mich eh nicht in Frage....
Wohl dem, der richtig Ausländisch kann.


----------



## möwe_3 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hi,

 hab ne simple Frage, und zwar; kann man den seitlich stehenden Fisch mit der *     Side Imaging Technik *im Flachwasser zb. 3 meter tief richtig erkennen, oder sind nur Strukturen von Boden zu betrachten. Ich hab so meine Zweifel wenn es drum geht, denn mit normalem Lot ist nur der Bereich unter mir richtig abgetastet aber nicht Seitlich. Was ist den auf dem Lot sichtbar, wenn  links oder recht von mir ca. 10 Meter seitlich sich ein Fisch befindet (Punkt oder Sichel oder nichts)

hab nämlich vor Humminbird 797 si zu kaufen.

wäre dankbar für Antworten


----------



## McRip (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



möwe_3 schrieb:


> Was ist den auf dem Lot sichtbar, wenn  links oder recht von mir ca. 10 Meter seitlich sich ein Fisch befindet (Punkt oder Sichel oder nichts)
> 
> hab nämlich vor Humminbird 797 si zu kaufen.



Respekt: Du weißt was du kaufen willst, obwohl du noch Fragen hast und noch nie ein SideImaging Bild mit Fisch drauf gesehen hast... |bigeyes

Zu deiner Frage: du siehst weder Sichel noch Punkt. Du siehst ein (weißes) Objekt, dass einen Schatten wirft. Bitte lies dir die Links durch, die schon in diesem Thread gepostet wurden.  Da gibt es auch Bilder und Videos! #6


----------



## Achmin (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Die Frage von möwe3 stellt sich mir auch!

Das Bild auf dem Schirm des Gerätes erscheint ja quasi zweigeteilt. Ein Teil links und ein Teil rechts.

Sehe ich z. B. an der äußeren linken Kante des Bildes den Bereich des abgebildeten Untergrundes, der nach links gesehen am weitesten von mir weg liegt??
Und knapp links von der Mitte dann den Bereich, der knapp links unter meinem Boot liegt??
Und wandert das Bild von oben nach unten, oder wie bei einem herkömmlichen Echolot von rechts nach links???
Wenn ich dann eine Erhebung sehe, hab ich ja eigentlich ein 3d Bild, oder ???????

Armin


----------



## McRip (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Achmin schrieb:


> Die Frage von möwe3 stellt sich mir auch!
> 
> Das Bild auf dem Schirm des Gerätes erscheint ja quasi zweigeteilt. Ein Teil links und ein Teil rechts.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
zieht euch einfach mal die Bedienungsanleitungen auf Englisch zum Verstehen der Technologie, die ist frei verfügbar. :m

Es entsteht kein 3D Bild. Stellt euch einen dunklen Raum vor (Wasser mit Boden) und direkt an der Decke eine Lampe (Geber am Boot). Von da aus strahlt diese Lampe den Raum ab. Trifft sie auf einen Fisch wirft dieses Objekt einen Schatten und wird so dargestellt, trifft es auf den Boden/Wände kann das dargestellt werden. Das ganze jetzt nicht räumlich sondern scheibchenweise. Auf dem Display erscheinen die Zusammengesetzten Schreiben (bitte denkt an Kurvenfahrten -> Überlappungen usw.). Das ist kein 3D-Bild, sondern ein konstruiertes Bild (abhängig von Einstellungen und Fortbewegung)...

Bitte denkt auch an die Bildschirmgröße. Zwischen dem 997er und 797er liegt noch mehr als das, das 997er kann SI noch auf eine zweite Variante...


----------



## möwe_3 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hi, 
danke für Antwort. 
Ich hab die Videos  und Bilder gesehen, sind beeindruckend, nun der Abstand von dem weißem Punkt (Fisch) und sein Schatten stellen mich auf Ungenauigkeit, wo sich  der Fisch und in welcher Tiefe er sich befindet. 
So muss ich, denke ich, zuerst rechnen: Abstand der Abtastung nach rechts, Position von Fisch und den Abstand seines Schattens.... 
ich will auf Hecht in Flachwasser gehen, dann bekomme ich, die Richtung, aber nicht den Abstand vom Boot und net die Tiefe vom Fisch. Am besten fahre ich über ihn aber dann angekommen ist er schon weg, wg. dem Flachwasser. #:

Es ist anders, wenn man auf Felchen oder Zander geht, da sind sie am Grund und erschrecken net so schnell.


----------



## FrankNMS (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

moin folks,

nachdem ich mich nun durch alle posts gerfräst habe bleiben 2 dinge für mich absolut unbeantwortet:

1.: alle schreiben vom "side" scannen, keiner vom "längs" scannen! wie kann ich damit "voraus" schauen? geber um 90° drehen??? oder kann ich 2 geber via umschalter montieren?????

ich möchte so ein dingsbums ganz gerne zum angeln auf der ostsee an meinem 10m motorsegler montieren und in flachen gewässern (flüssen) ist es ganz nett, wenn ich "sehen" kann, wie flach es VOR mir ist. so eine funktion könnten tausende bootsfahrer bestimmt gut gebrauchen.

2.: kann ich die gescannten bilder auf meinem laptop speichern? gibt es da eine digitale schnittstelle oder muß ich als analoge krücke das bild mit der cam abfilmen ???

diese beiden dinge sind mir sehr wichtig. gibts die gegen aufpreis? 

DANKE vorab und vg, 
frank


----------



## McRip (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



FrankNMS schrieb:


> moin folks,
> 
> nachdem ich mich nun durch alle posts gerfräst habe bleiben 2 dinge für mich absolut unbeantwortet:
> 
> ...



1. Nein, das Prinzip ist vom Grund her nicht darauf ausgelegt. Auch gegen Aufpreis kein Chance. Dafür gibt es See-/Binnenkarten sowie GPS. |rolleyes
2. Gibt meines Wissens entsprechende Tools von Hobbyentwicklern. Müsste man mal im SideImaging Forum suchen. #h


----------



## FrankNMS (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

..danke für die info, dann ist die entscheidung klar. ich kaufe KEIN gerät dieser art, sondern ein preiswerteres und warte noch 1 - 2 jahre, bis etwas richtiges auf den markt kommt. das die humminbird entwickler in erster linie die "nur" angler angepeilt haben ist verständlich, die synergieefekte sind aber nicht von der hand zu weisen. das das abspeichern schlicht "vergessen" wurde ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar!
danke und grüße,
frank


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

durch den eingebauten SD Kartenschacht kann man alles was auf dem Display zu sehen ist, komplett abspeichern.
Zum einen als hochauflösendes BMP Bild und als AVI Datei als Video. 
Man sollte nur auf eine schnelle Karte achten, da das Bild dann für die Speicherzeit einfriert.
Auch der Anschluss an ein Laptop funktioniert mit dem optionalen Datenkabel. Brauch man aber nicht wegen dem Kartenschacht.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## biX (2. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Falls die stolzen Besitzer eines neu gekauften Echolots mal wieder vorbei gucken, würde mich mal die ja nun etwas längere Praxiserfahrung interessieren. Besonders von Besitzern, die vorher auch schon mit &quot;herkömmlichen&quot; Echoloten gearbeitet haben. In dem ganzen Beitrag sind leider meine Fragen nicht beantwortet, daher mal hier:  1.) Wie tief muss das Wasser sein, um SI anständig nutzen zu können (bei mir 3 bis 10 Meter)?  2.) Was sieht man eigentlich? Ein immer aktuelles Bild, also einschl. bewegender Objekte? (Wäre für die Kunstköderführung interessant) 3.) Kann man auf herkömmliches Echolot-Display notfalls umschalten?  4.) Die bisherigen Bilder haben mich bei ruhenden Objekten sehr beeindruckt, wie siehts denn mit Fischen aus?  Bis dann!


----------



## McRip (2. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Bitte nutz die geposteten Links um dich grundlegend mit der Technologie vertraut zu machen, das meiste/alles klärt sich dann schon von ganz allein. #h


----------



## biX (2. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Sorry, aber mein Englisch ist nicht vorhanden. Russisch wäre einfacher  Im Beitrag wurden meine Fragen nicht beantwortet ...


----------



## FrankNMS (2. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...gibt es nicht ein exportverbot nach russland für diese high technik? :q


----------



## Echolotzentrum (29. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

wir haben am Wochenende in Essen eine große Vorführung der Side Imaging Technik gemacht. 
Davon haben wir ein Video gedreht und auch ein wenig erklärt.

Dieses Video findet ihr HIER:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/product_info.php?info=p1557_Humminbird-797-c2-SI-Combo.html

Leider ein bisschen versteckt. Aber wir ändern das heute nachmittag.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## sundangler (29. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich habe mal den ganzen Thread hier durchgekaut. Bis auf einige unsinnige Postings sehr informativ. Eine kurze Frage.(vielleicht auch blöde Frage).
Muss man das Bild um 180 Grad drehen? Ick muss immer den Kopf nach links oder rechts drehen um was zu erkennen :q


----------



## drehteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo Sundangler,
ganz so ist es nicht, da Du z.B. Fische in korrekter "Ausrichtung" siehst, wenn sie also in Fahrtrichtung des Bootes stehen, dann siehst Du sie auch so (als helle Objekte bzw. Striche).
Du musst den Kopf nicht drehen, da die SI-Bilder den eingestellten seitlichen Bereich rechts und/oder links neben dem Boot darstellen, und das ziemlich realitätsnah. Das Bild erscheint so, als ob Du mit einer Taschenlampe, auf dem Boot stehend, ins Wasser leuchtest, oder so ungefähr... 
Hab mal einen Link zu einem Bild eingestellt, wo man auf dem herkömmlichen Dual Beam-Bild oben einen Graben sieht, den man auch auf dem SI-Bild unten gut erkennen kann. Vielleicht gibt das dann eine bessere Vorstellung von dem Ganzen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=79883&d=1208800193

Für mein Verständnis ist der riesengroße Vorteil von SI, dass man in einem Abwasch eine große Wasserfläche (im Flachwasser) absuchen kann, rechts oder links eine interessante Struktur findet, diese per GPS markiert und dann gezielt anfährt. Mit einem herkömmlichen Lot müsste man für dieselben Informationen wesentlich mehr Schleifen drehen. Abgebildete Fische gibts dann für mich quasi nur als Zugabe.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Jirko (29. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@thomas - klasse! und besten dank #h


----------



## sundangler (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo Sundangler,
> ganz so ist es nicht, da Du z.B. Fische in korrekter "Ausrichtung" siehst, wenn sie also in Fahrtrichtung des Bootes stehen, dann siehst Du sie auch so (als helle Objekte bzw. Striche).
> Du musst den Kopf nicht drehen, da die SI-Bilder den eingestellten seitlichen Bereich rechts und/oder links neben dem Boot darstellen, und das ziemlich realitätsnah. Das Bild erscheint so, als ob Du mit einer Taschenlampe, auf dem Boot stehend, ins Wasser leuchtest, oder so ungefähr...
> Hab mal einen Link zu einem Bild eingestellt, wo man auf dem herkömmlichen Dual Beam-Bild oben einen Graben sieht, den man auch auf dem SI-Bild unten gut erkennen kann. Vielleicht gibt das dann eine bessere Vorstellung von dem Ganzen...
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung. Jetzt blick ich durch. #h


----------



## drehteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

...das Video vom Echolotzentrum ist als Anschauung auch sehr gut...

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Picasso71 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Sehr interesant dieser thread..
Habe mich unter anderem Lange über side imaging informiert
und dachte immer ich kauf nie nen Humminbird(lowrance/eagle-fetischist)
aber heut wars dann doch soweit..
Hab grad mit Thomas telefoniert(wie immer perfekt)
und mein 797 für Freitag morgen bestellt... nur noch hinfahren und abholen (froihh)
und bischen technik erklären lassen)
werde dann mal berichten)

Hätte übrigens nen Eagle Seacharter 642 und nen lowrance abzugeben bei interesse einfach pn.


Gruß Karsten


----------



## drehteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

wirst sicher viel Freude mit dem Gerät haben. Ich werde dieses oder nächstes Wochenende mein Boot zu Wasser lassen und dann mein 797er erstmalig im Haupteinsatzrevier testen. Ist ein großer, flacher See (max. 10m) mit relativ eintönigem Profil, umso wichtiger ist es, die wenigen Kanten usw. schnell zu finden und sich dann mittels GPS für immer und ewig zu speichern, damit man sie dann die nächsten Male gleich direkt ansteuern kann. 
Leider darf man im See erst ab 01.06. mit Raubfischködern angeln. Also bleibt genug Zeit, um sich ein Bild von der Unterwasserwelt zu machen...
Warum wollstest Du nie ein Humminbird? Nur aus "Vernarrtheit" in Lowrance/Eagle? Oder gab es handfeste Gründe, die gegen die Anschaffung eines Humminbird sprachen?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Picasso71 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

ne eher aus vernarrtheit.. bin halt immer lowrance gewohnt und konnte mich nie mit der farblichen abstimmung von Humminbird anfreunden....blöd oder ?

Na und ich will es auch bei uns in einem ca. 12hct großen see einsetzen...
aber was ich bis jetzt mit dem Lowrance gesehen hab bin ich gespannt auf das humminbird...
Die Normandie oder nen Truppenübungsplatz ist nichts dagegen..

Hab noch nie in einem See soviel löcher und kanten gesehen.. bin erst seit diesem Jahr drin in dem Verein..
Aber ich denk da kann das ding  zeigen was es kann..
im Schnitt zwischen 8,50 bis 9,20..
abgesehn von den  zig bergen mit  1,5.4 meter tiefenunterschied...

Naja und fisch ist auch genug drin ...hoff..


----------



## drehteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Wenn es zu viele Kanten und Löcher sind, dann gibt es wieder das Problem, dass die Fische eine zu große Auswahl davon haben.
Vielleicht ist es einfacher, in einem eintönigen See an den zwei, drei Hotspots leichter fündig zu werden, was Fisch betrifft. Ist zumindest meine Theorie.
Vielleicht sitzt an Deinem See ja auch in jedem Loch ein Zander.


----------



## Picasso71 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Japp hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mit den weniger Hot spots...
ist sicher einfacher.. aber die fänge waren bis jetzt auch so ganz gut mit (gut glück) und einfach loten..
hatte im schnitt 2-3 maßige zander...
aber im moment betreib ich mehr schleppangeln auf Forellen vom Boot macht auch irre Gaudi..
die kleinsten die sie besetzt haben , wiegen 800gr aufwärts und die größte bis jetzt vom boot 2 Kg )
 schon cool wenn nur Rentner im Verein sind die 3 mal im Jahr angeln gehen )

Gruß Karsten..

Ps. aus welchem Halle kommst du eigentlich wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## drehteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich habe mich (fast) völlig dem Spinnangeln auf Zander und Barsche verschrieben. Aber letztens war ich in Norwegen, Pilken und Naturköderangeln macht auch Laune...ist mal was anderes.
Bin aus Halle/Saale.
An dem See, wo ich unterwegs bin, gibt es sehr viele Angler, die rückläufige Fänge beklagen. Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen...klar, wenn man sich stur mit dem KöFi stundenlang hinsetzt, kann das nicht viel werden, aber wenn man aktiv ist und sich was einfallen lässt, geht schon oft was. Das SI-Lot wird die Fangaussichten für dieses Jahr sicher nicht schmälern.:q
Naja, wird bei Dir ähnlich sein.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Picasso71 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

HAb mal ne frage zu den sd-karten, welche nehmt ihr ??

und wie groß dürfen die denn sen damit das gerät damit vernünftig arbeitet ??
gruß Karsten


----------



## drehteufel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Also ich nehme eine San Disk Ultra II in 2GB, hab gelesen, dass die sehr schnell sein soll. Die Aufzeichnung eines Schnappschusses mit dem 797er dauert damit ca. 1-2 Sekunden. 2GB sind eigentlich viel zu groß, habe sie aber günstig bei 3..2..1..geschossen und deshalb zugeschlagen. 1GB würde sicher vollkommen reichen.
Reicht völlig aus, die Bilder haben gute Qualität, auch wenn man sie sich auf den Rechner hochlädt und sich nochmal anschaut.


----------



## Picasso71 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hi drehteufel
hab an die scandisk auch gedacht,
Die gibts bei uns auch grad im angebot, die 2 Gb für 8 euro und die 4 Gb für 13,99 euro glaub ich..
wie groß (mb) wird denn son screenshot ?

gruß Karsten


----------



## drehteufel (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hmm, ich glaube ca. 1MB, weiß ich aber jetzt gar nicht genau, kann ich Dir heute Abend aber sagen. Habe übrigens vorgestern sehr schöne Bilder gemacht, stelle ich bei Gelegenheit und Interesse gern rein.


----------



## Picasso71 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

also das würde mich schon sehr interessieren )
Kann meins leider erst samstag testen.. hab es erst gestern beim Echolotzentrum abgeholt)

gruß karsten


----------



## drehteufel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

So dann, hier sind die neuesten Bilder:




und hier:



und noch eins...



dann das...



und hier...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Eine Frage an die Profis: Wie würdet ihr die Bodenbeschaffenheit beschreiben? Da fehlt mir etwas die Erfahrung. Hart, sandig, schlammig?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## drehteufel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Zwei habe ich aber noch:




und...




Bin echt beeindruckt von dem Gerät, die Bilder sind schon Klasse. Also, Experten, wer kennt sich mit der Structure ID bei Humminbird aus? Welcher Typ Boden ist auf den Bildern zu sehen?
Her mit den Tipps.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Main-Schleuse (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich hätte gesagt das ist ein Sandboden.

Was mich noch Quält ist in dem Video von Schlageter wird ein 755er benutzt |kopfkrat  hat das auch SI-Technik ??

Was ich noch gerne wissen würde wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Darstellungen vom 256 Farben zu 65.000Farben
Merkt man den ???


----------



## Picasso71 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Also das gerät aus dem Video ist definitiv ein 797... nur die Abdeckung der sd-karte ist vom 755.. wurde ihm wohl falsch geliefert..
Hatte ihn nämlich auch drauf angesprochen als ich meins abgeholt habe..

Und den Unterschied der farben ist gewaltig..anders wäre das side image wohl auch garnicht so deutlich möglich..

vergleich einfach nen sw/fernseh von 1968 mit der plasma-technik von heute, dann kannst dir ein ungefähres bild machen..

Gruß Karsten


ps. Drehteufel wirklich schicke bilder.. aber hätte nie gedacht das der wirklich so eben ist.. hast wohl recht mit Badewanne ...lach

wenn ich meine hab stell ich sie auch mal ein..


----------



## drehteufel (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hmm, Sandboden? ;+
Ich weiß von den "alteingesessenen" Anglern dort, dass es wohl nur an wenigen Stellen Sandboden gibt, über die ich definitiv nicht gefahren bin. Ich tippe eher auf Schlamm...
Kann man Schlamm- von Sandboden unterscheiden und worin äußert sich der Unterschied?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Picasso71 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

hi drehteufel hast kein Anker ? wenn du ihn wieder hochziehst soltest es doch eigentlich riechen (bzw.sehen)was es ist..


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



> Welcher Typ Boden ist auf den Bildern zu sehen?



Die meisten Bilder zeigen einen schlammigen Boden, das letzte Sandboden. Bild 2 hat unten am Abhang auch ne eher Harte struktur.
Bild 3 sieht man zuwenig.

Den schlamm erkennt man an dem recht langsamen Wechsel von Grün (geringe reflexion) über Gelb zu Rot (Starke reflexion) 
Beim Sand hast Du direkt oben eine dünne Harte Reflexionslinie (rot) und dann eine geringere Reflexion. Bei Felsigem Boden gibts eine Dicke rote Schicht.

(wenn Du an den Default einstellungen nichts geändert hast, das Farbschema kann man ja auch wechseln...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rotax (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@drehteufel

hast Du schon mal SI Aufnahmen mit dem Programm Yellow Fin 
auf einen großen PC Monitor angesehen ? Ziemlich genial !
Bin nächste Woche auch mit dem 797 unterwegs, habe eine 1L Plastikflasche mit etwas Gips ausgegossen, um das orten in verschiedenen Tiefen/Umgebungen ein wenig zu testen.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## drehteufel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@ Geraetefetischist: 

Danke für Deine Auskünfte. Du hast an meinen Fragen sicherlich erkannt, dass ich noch Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin. Die Einstellung am Gerät steht auf "Structure-ID", nicht auf "Weiße Linie". 
War am WE nochmal unterwegs und habe mit dem Anker probiert herauszufinden, was für Boden sich hinter den Echolotanzeigen verbirgt. 
Deine Deutung ist vollkommen korrekt #6, fast überall Schlamm, der Anker hat die stinkende Fracht letztlich nach oben befördert. Habe gestern aber auch Stellen gefunden, wo die obere Bodenlinie eine ganz dünne rote war, dort war der Boden fest, sandig, mit Muscheln besetzt. Also genau wie Du gesagt hast.
Werde in der Anfangszeit wohl immer nochmal mit dem Anker testen, ob sich meine Vermutungen bezüglich des Gewässerbodens bestätigen. Üben, üben üben....

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Main-Schleuse (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich meine den Unterschied zwischen 797 und 997
Außer das der Bildschirm beim 9er größer ist hat es ja auch mehr Farben. Merkt man den Unterschied im Einsatz?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

normalerweise sind die 797si die Geräte für den normalen Angler. Erst mit bestimmten Wünschen lohnt sich das Große. 

Wir machen am 31.5. am Paderborner Lippesee eine Vorführung mit dem SideImaging Gerät. Außerdem fahren wir die neuen Solidmarine Schlauchboote mit dem Torqeedo Elektromotor. 
Wer Interesse hat, bitte unter folgendem Link anmelden:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/inde....html&XTCsid=8ed9f56bc50e3828a76341e0ab52e437

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Rippal (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Habe mich gestern durch den ganzen Beitrag gelesen.Höhrt sich ja ganz toll an.Aber wie sieht es jetzt bei denen aus,die
damit schon Praxiserfahrungen haben (beim Angeln).
Ist es wirklich so toll ??
Möchte mir evtl.auch eins kaufen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Gibts von den Teilen auch schon Testaufnahmen bei Windstärke 3 bis 4 auf der Ostsee zwischen 10 und 40 Metern?


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Keine Antworten? Oder ist das ein süßes Flachwasser oder flaches Süßwasserecholot?|rolleyes


----------



## Achmin (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,
ich habe ein 797 c2 si, das ich bislang einmal auf der Ostsee bis 18m Tiefe ausprobieren konnte. Aufnahmen habe ich leider keine.
Ich kann aber erste Eindrücke schildern. 
So wurde mein Wunsch, Dorsche klar zu erkennen, nicht ganz erfüllt. Wenn man aber den Bildschirm in Sonar u. Echolot teilt, lernt man mit der Zeit Flecken auf dem si-Bild als Fische zu identifizieren. 
Obwohl ich hierbei sagen muß, das das Sonar super angezeigt hat, und ich ein paar mal Biss auf Ansage hatte, während mir dann die Abbildung der Fische auf dem Si-Bild zu waage war. 
Es kann natürlich auch daran liegen, das ich die Einstellung nicht optimal gewählt habe. Ich habe aber eigentlich alles probiert.

Ein Nachteil war, das ich auf einer Seite des Si-Bildes bei laufendem  Motor hellgraue Streifen hatte. Der geber war - beim Schlauchboot üblich - ein Stück unterhalb des Propellers angeordnet. Vielleicht muß er  ein Stück vor den Propeller??

Insgesamt muß ich mich sicher auch mit diesem Gerät lange beschäftigen, bevor ich in der Lage bin, das Si-Bild zuverlässig zu deuten.
Wenn man das allerdings kann, hat man eine unschlagbare Reichweite.

Übrigens war seiner Zeit ca. eine Windstärke 3 mit hierfür durchschnittlicher Welle, was aber die Fkt. des Gerätes nicht beeinträchtigt hat.

Gruß, Armin


----------



## drehteufel (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo Armin,

die Störungen hatte ich bei meinem 797 auch, als ich den Geber am Heckspiegel hatte (E-Motor). Habe die Tiefe variiert, den abstand des Gebers etc., immer waren noch Störungen zu sehen, trotz ausreichend Abstand zum Motor.
Dann habe ich den Geber seitlich am Boot, ca. auf Höhe der Mittelsitzbank, angebracht. Also weit vor dem Motor. Seitdem habe ich sehr klare Bilder, keine Störungen mehr und sehe Fische, sowohl auf dem normalen 2-D-Bild, als auch auf dem SI-Bild. Trotzdem halten sich meine Fangerfolge in Grenzen...
Die reine Fischerkennung ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem 2-D-Bild anhand der Sicheln einfacher, deswegen habe ich immer geteilten Bildschirm normal<->SI. Aber um sich einen schnellen Überblick über die Gegebenheiten im Gewässer zu verschaffen, ist SI einfach top. Große Fische und Kleinfischschwäre sind auf dem SI-Bild auch sehr gut zu erkennen. 
Tipp: Wenn noch nicht vorhanden, hol' Dir eine SD-Karte, dann kannst Du wunderbare Schnappschüsse von Deinen gesichteten Objekten machen. Ach ja, und mach das aktuelle Update (Version 4.180) drauf, gibts auf humminbird.com.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Heiko112 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Moin

dann postet doch bitte mal ein paar solcher "screenshots".
Die aus der Werbung kennen wir ja. Wollte mal sehen wie das ding in "freier Wildbahn" arbeitet.

vorab schonmal danke.


----------



## drehteufel (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Schau mal in die Postings Nr. 127 und 128, dort habe ich Bilder eingestellt, alle aufgenommen in dem See, den ich befische. Besonders auf dem ersten Bild in Posting 128 sieht man sehr gut die Gruppe großer Marmorkarpfen, die in meinem Gewässer reichlich vorkommen.


----------



## Achmin (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

@drehteufel
Danke, sehr interessant, das das Problem mit dem Geber in der Nähe des Motors offenbar nicht nur bei mir vorliegt. Mit meinem Schlauchboot bin ich da natürlich angeschmiert, da ich den Geber nicht so einfach weiter vorne platzieren kann.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich hier habe ist, die Geberstange so weit wie möglich schäg nach vorne zu neigen. An der Seite beim Schlauchi ist kaum möglich.
Ich nutze die teure Highspeed Geberstange vom Meister Schlageter. Mit der kommt man schon ein beachtliches Stück nach vorn vor den Propeller, da das Rohr mit dem Geber ca. 20cm hinter dem Spiegel angeordnet ist. Ich habe diese schräge Position der Stange beim ersten Einsatz deswegen nicht ausprobieren können, weil ich bei der für den Geber nicht genau passenden Schelle der Stange nicht sicher sein konnte, ob ich nach Veränderung des Winkels des Gebers an der Stange auf dem Wasser diesen wieder ordentlich fest bekommen würde.
Werde ich beim nächsten Einsatz ausprobieren.

Eine SD-Karte will ich mir auch zulegen. Es wurde hier auch schon mal irgendwo gepostet, welche da die optimale ist. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo. Wenn ich aber die Karte genutzt habe, muß ich doch dann zum Navigieren wieder die Seekarte einsetzen. Das geht doch problemlos, oder?? Nicht das das mit zu großem Einstellungstheater verbunden ist??

Zum Update hatte ich eigentlich gedacht, das das Gerät, da kurz vor der neuen Update-Version gekauft in dieser Hinsicht auf dem neusten Stand ist. Da muß ich wohl noch mal beim Meister S.nachfragen.
Inwiefern macht das Update das Gerät besser?

Gruß, Armin


----------



## drehteufel (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Die Karte, die ich nutze, ist eine San Disk Ultra II mit 2GB. Vollkommen ausreichend, obwohl lt. Humminbird wohl auch 8GB funktionieren.
Das Update ist eben gerade für die Schnappschüsse interessant, weil diese jetzt in einem anderen Format und auch schneller abgespeichert werden (ist relativ wichtig, damit der Bildschirm nicht zu lange eingefroren bleibt, was er während der Speicherung des Schnappschusses tut).
Außerdem gibts wohl eine bessere Darstellung in tieferen Bereichen und ein paar optische Feinheiten wurden verbessert. Achja, in der geteilten 2-D<->SI-Ansicht kann man jetzt den Cursor über den gesamten Bildschirm positionieren, das ging vorher nicht. Kannste auf humminbird.com nachlesen, dort Dein Gerät registrieren, und Du bekommst automatisch angezeigt, welches Update das gerade aktuelle ist und was es sonst noch so für Dinge gibt.
Habe schon 2 Updates ausgeführt, bis jetzt lief das Gerät danach immer besser, und ich habe die Aussage von humminbird, dass die offiziellen Updates immer noch die besten sind, entgegen manch anderer Behauptung...|uhoh:
Wenn Du eine (Navionics-)Seekarte nutzt, kannst Du keine Schnappschüsse machen. Du müsstest die Karte dann immer gegen die "Schnappschuss-SD" austauschen, was auf See sicher lästig sein kann.
Geberstange habe ich mir bauen lassen (Schwager ist Metallbauer), die ist universell an die Bordwand anpassbar, habe sogar eine einstellbare Abstützung für die Geberstange, damit man sie gegen den Rumpf stützen kann. Damit ist sie wesentlich stabiler, sie "flattert" nicht. Die teure von S. sieht gut aus, aufgrund der Möglichkeiten habe ich aber den Selbstbau vorgezogen.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (25. August 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

hier ein neuer Link:

www.sideimaging.de

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Barschler (28. August 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo Boardies!

nachdem ich dieses Thema ins Leben gerufen habe ist einige Zeit vergangen. Und es waren viele interessante Meinungen zu lesen; und es haben sich viele Interessenten gebildet für die SI-Technik, ja sogar Käufe haben stattgefunden. Und die Begeisterung ist groß für die SI-Technik. Es ist auch verständlich Angesichts der Möglichkeiten und Vorteilen die die SI-Technik uns Anglern mit einmal eröffnet, abgesehen von der Zeitersparnis und die Einfachheit die Steinpackungen, Kanten, und sogar Unterwasserberge auf ein Schlag zu finden (deshalb hatte ich ja auch das das Thema mit:"Eine neue Ära..."angefangen). Nicht mal die Möglichkeit zu erwähnen daß man es sogar sieht auf welche Seite sich eben die Kanten befinden usw.  was bei einem 2D -Sonar nicht so ohneweiteres festzustellen ist. Ja, und wie es scheint kriegen langsam die anderen Hersteller wenn man es so will ein ähnlicher Zustand wie "kalte Füße"  aber sicher nur ein wenig...soll heißen Sie müssen irgendwie in die Zukuft nachziehen. Bis jetzt war ja Lowrance für viele "das Maß" aller Dinge aber ( gehe jetzt von meinem Empfinden aus ) scheint Humminbird sehr interessant zu sein. Was ich mich aber frage ist folgendes: Lowrance hat ja eine gute Technik was Echolote betrifft, hat sich ja tausendfach bewährt zumindest in der 2D Sonartechnik und Echosignalauswertung ist ja einer der Besten aber was ist mit Humminbird jetzt in der 2D Sonartechnik? SI ist ja OK da sagt ja keiner was...ist eben Humminbird führend...noch, aber wie sind eben diese SI Geräte
in der 2D Darstellung? Auch besser oder zumindest so gut wie Lowrance? Weiß nicht....Meinungen dazu sind gefragt. 2D hat eben immer noch seine Berechtigung zumal die Herstellerangaben sind wie Sie sind, nicht immer zutreffend bezüglich der Tiefe und so und SI funktioniert nur im Idealfall auf 40 m wenn überhaupt. Und dann bist Du eh auf 2D-Technik angewiesen. Habe ein Interessantes Link im Web gefunden wo ein Lowrance und ein Humminbird 797 in der 2D verglichen werden! Schaut Euch mal die Unterschiede mal an!
Und schreibt mal was dazu! 

http://www.wmi.org/boards/electronics/message.html?message_id=300396



Danke allseits! #h


----------



## Hulk16 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich habe vor dem 997 das X135 von Lowrance im Gebrauch, tja da gibt es schon riesige Unterschiede.
Die Sendeleistung des 997 ist ja höher und der Geberwinkel des 997 ist größer.
Daher ist die Fischerkennung mit dem 997 wesentlich besser.
Das ist für mich wichtiger wie die Si Funktion des 997.
Aber das 997 hat ja noch andere Vorteile, wie z.B. die sehr genaue Geschindigkeitsanzeige, da habe ich mich beim Vertikalen schon so mit angefreundet, möchte ich nicht mehr missen.......
Dann das Augenfreundliche große Display, damit kann man arbeiten.:q


----------



## Echolotzentrum (29. August 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Hallo,

der Link mit den Fotos ist super!

Ich kann nur nochmal auf den Echolottest aufmerksam machen, der morgen stattfindet mit Thomas Finkbeiner,  einem Taucher, mehreren Booten und vielen verschiedenen Geräten. 
Ich hatte vor 14 Tagen in Norwegen einige Geräte dabei und konnte Fotos schiessen von mehreren Geräten. Was man sagen kann:
Humminbird macht bessere Fischsignale, die einfacher zu deuten sind. Lowrance ist einfacher (Nicht unbedingt besser) in der Ablesbarkeit der Bodenhärte.
Auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist die Einstellung der Geräte. Bei dem Test in Amerika (der Link oben) hätte ich gerne mal die Einstellung der anderen Parameter gewusst. Denn das ist entscheidend. Da kann man eine Menge falsch machen. Das geht sogar so weit, dass Kunden sagen, ein Gerät würde nichts richtig anzeigen. Dabei war nur ein Haken falsch gesetzt. 
Bei SI Geräten ist das noch wichtiger. Da brauche ich zur Fehleranalyse Fotos, damit ich genau sagen kann, was falsch eingestellt wurde. Auch holen viele nicht annähernd die maximale Leistung aus den Geräten.

Wie gesagt: Ab Montag gibt es hier ganz viele Bilder und direkte Vergleiche. Auch mit Side Imaging.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Barschler (30. August 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Danke, danke!

Bezüglich zusätzlicher Eckdaten für die momentanen Einstellungen des 797 hier eine Fortsetzung der vorhergehenden Aufnahmen! 

http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/bassboard/fishing_tactics/message.html?message_id=301418   |thinkerg:

Für den 520c leider keine weitere Angaben von Parametern außer der prozentuellen Einstellung d. Empfindlichkeit ( 85 )  desw. keine Angabe über den verw. Geber,  Geberwinkel usw. 

Grüße


----------



## dodsdomd (9. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Wo sind die negativen Aspekte einer solchen Technik. Gibt es hier auch jemaden der über "ich will noch mehr und noch größer fangen" hinaus denkt?


----------



## biX (9. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Da hat sich Dein ursprünglicher Beitrag (siehe unten) ja ganz anders gelesen.
Es gibt keine negativen Aspekte. Man sieht auf den Echoloten auch keine Fische, die man dann auch nur "abernten" muss. Die meisten Echolote stellen die Unterwasserwelt so dar, wie sie gar nicht ist. Nutzen kann man diese Dinger anständig nur zur Tiefenanzeige und zum Finden von Barschbergen, Hängen usw.
Ich hoffe, Du lässt Deine Schreiberei zu dem Thema sein, denn das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132909 war schon mehr als genug.
MfG

Zitatdodsdomd: "Ein wenig traurig stimmt mich diese Diskussion schon. Jetzt ist der sensationsgeile Angler schon so weit, dass er die letzten Verstecke der Fische und den dazugehörigen Fisch) direkt auf seinem Bildschirm sieht. 
Passt irgendwie zu unserer jetzigen Gesellschaft. Hirn aus...Fisch anfahren und zusehen wie er beist. Warum nicht gleich an die Fischtheke im Supermarkt und den riesen Fisch aussuchen?????
Wir reden hier nicht von der Ostsee sonder von "größeren" Seen, welche problemlos nach einigen Monaten oder Jahren beangelt werden können. Wurde denn vor 20 Jahren nicht auch schon der Hecht von 1, 30m gefangen? 

Ich schätze dafür musste man aber viel Zeit und Verstand mitbringen. Angeln eben!

Und wo bleibt die Kunst des Angeln? Den Fisch zu finden, zu überlisten und zu beangeln? Wie sollen in ein paar Jahren noch vernünftig große Fische abwachsen, wenn sie ständig von solchen Anglern penetriert werden? Und da greift auch nicht das Argument, das man den Fisch erst mal fangen muss. Denn ein Hecht oder Zander beist auch um sein Revier zu verteidigen.

Ich gratuliere jedem Angler der sich dieses Gerät gekauft hat und jetzt seinen Freunden erzählen kann, was er doch für ein toller Angler ist. 

Als Schluss bleibt mir nur zu sagen, das Angler nach wie vor, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, völlig unreflektierte Leute sind. Auf 50 Seiten gibt es nicht mal einen negativen Aspekt dieser neuen Technik? Ich schätze vielen Anglern kann man einfach alles verkaufen, so lange es Fische fängt.


----------



## dodsdomd (9. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Ich meinte auch nicht die "normalen" Echolote. Sondern die SI Echolote. Und diese bilden ja laut Aussage beider Tester den Fisch oder/und den Schatten ab.


----------



## dodsdomd (9. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*

Und meinst du ernsthaft das wir in 5 Jahren nicht in der Lage sind Fische zu erkennen?


----------



## Barschler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Und meinst du ernsthaft das wir in 5 Jahren nicht in der Lage sind Fische zu erkennen?




Wir werden wir in 50 Jahre auf dem Mond leben! Soll mir einer das Gegenteil Behaupten! Und das bitte mit genauen Fakten und Begründungen!  


Tcha, das ist Schwierig, und es geht hier nicht um größer und mehr....die Fische erkennt man auch nicht immer auf dem SI-Gerät. Es ist viel Übung abverlangt. Mit oder ohne SI-Technik erhöhst Du deine Fangerfolge nicht wesentlich. Das ist das was hier immer wieder versucht wird es klarzustellen! Wenn die Technik mal "irgendwann" soweit sein sollte daß die Fische ganz klar zu sehen sind dann ist es immer noch die Entscheidung des Fisches ob er unser Köder annimmt oder nicht! Fisch sehen heißt noch lange nicht Fisch fangen!  Die SI-Humminbird Geräte ermöglichen ein Vergleich der Messungen auf 2 Arten: einmal Echo einmal SI! (wobei SI ja auch auf Echosignale basiert :g)

Und darum geht es hier hauptsächlich: man hat die Möglichkeit "einigermaßen" die 2D-Anzeige zu "kontrollieren" (wenn man es so will) um Fehlinterpretationen so weit wie möglich auszuschließen. 

Es gibt  sicher sehr viele Angler die Echolote besitzen und es mir auch bestätigt haben das ein Echolot keineswegs ein 100% Garant zum Fischfang ist.


----------



## t-man (10. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



biX schrieb:


> Da hat sich Dein ursprünglicher Beitrag (siehe unten) ja ganz anders gelesen.
> Es gibt keine negativen Aspekte. Man sieht auf den Echoloten auch keine Fische, die man dann auch nur "abernten" muss. Die meisten Echolote stellen die Unterwasserwelt so dar, wie sie gar nicht ist. Nutzen kann man diese Dinger anständig nur zur Tiefenanzeige und zum Finden von Barschbergen, Hängen usw.
> Ich hoffe, Du lässt Deine Schreiberei zu dem Thema sein, denn das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132909 war schon mehr als genug.
> MfG
> ...



#6#6#6

Gruß
t-man


----------



## dtnorway (18. September 2008)

*AW: Side Imaging....eine Neue Ära?*



Barschler schrieb:


> Tcha, das ist Schwierig, und es geht hier nicht um größer und mehr....die Fische erkennt man auch nicht immer auf dem SI-Gerät. Es ist viel Übung abverlangt. Mit oder ohne SI-Technik erhöhst Du deine Fangerfolge nicht wesentlich. Das ist das was hier immer wieder versucht wird es klarzustellen!  Die SI-Humminbird Geräte ermöglichen ein Vergleich der Messungen auf 2 Arten: einmal Echo einmal SI! (wobei SI ja auch auf Echosignale basiert :g)
> 
> Und darum geht es hier hauptsächlich: man hat die Möglichkeit "einigermaßen" die 2D-Anzeige zu "kontrollieren" (wenn man es so will) um Fehlinterpretationen so weit wie möglich auszuschließen.
> 
> Es gibt  sicher sehr viele Angler die Echolote besitzen und es mir auch bestätigt haben das ein Echolot keineswegs ein 100% Garant zum Fischfang ist.



Moin Barschler!|wavey:
Wozu ist es denn dann von Nutzen die vergleichsweise teurere SI-Technik überhaupt zu kaufen? Dann reicht ja auch ein normales X-125 oder ein Hummibird keine Ahnung welche Nummer.
Ich selber besitze ein X-136DF, welches ich nur in Norwegen einsetze. Mir ist und auch den meisten anderen Echolotbesitzern, bewusst das ich damit kein "Unterwasserfernsehen" habe. Mir persönlich reicht eigentlich das ich vernünftig die Bodenstruktur erkenne und die Wassertiefe angezeigt wird. Alles andere ist kalter Kaffee! Welcher Punkt und welcher Strich auf dem Echolot angezeigt wird und vieleicht einen Zielfisch darstellt ist mir mal völlig Ladde! Viel wichtiger ist die Verbindung Gehirn-->Echolot-->Kartenplotter, für mich zumindest. Denn wenn ich nicht weis wie der Lebensraum der Wunschfischart ist werde ich auch mit der besten Technik kaum Erfolg haben.


----------

